# 08 Brute force boggs/loss of power. Any Ideas?



## SpectumHD (Oct 14, 2013)

2008 Kawi Brute Force 750i Fuel injected

I've posted this question a long time ago and fixed it by completely sealing the spark plug on the front cyclinder with 100% silicone.

BUT, that problem is back yet again....

Whenever I go in mud/water the atv will bog/loose power. If i push the throttle a little it will not bog until I go past a half of a quarter of the throttle. At times it will be completely fine and will not bog, although most of the time it dose.

It became so bad one time that I was wide open on the throttle in some mud/water (mostly water) and it couldn't even turn the tires, a second later a little bit of smoke and a bad smell (burning belt) came from my snorkel leading into the out-take of the clutch cover.

I can tell that it bogs down not only because of a heck of allot of power loss, but the whole sound from the snorkels become extremely loud and sounds more like a tractor than a smooth running v-twin.

Any ideas?

Did I burn a belt or something?? its brand new belt. not even 10 km on the belt.

I REALLY want to stop this whole bogging thing, its very annoying.

Any help is appreciated! THANKS!!


----------



## SpectumHD (Oct 14, 2013)

ow also absolutly no water getting in airbox just checked


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

A absolute must do on brutes if you water ride - MudInMyBlood Forums


Try that, could be solution to your problem.


----------



## SpectumHD (Oct 14, 2013)

I sealed those connectors a long time ago, shouldnt be the problem... :/ 

but thanks for the suggestion.

it also back fires like crazy and stutters/bogs/losses power, cant spin the tires in the mud/water


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Could be clogged fuel screen


----------



## SpectumHD (Oct 14, 2013)

thing is after it dries off its fine.. :/

how do i clean the screem? were is it?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If it's only when wet it's got to be electrical. Or a vent hose w/ a hole in it.


----------



## SpectumHD (Oct 14, 2013)

i will seal up my coil stuff today. but what about the belt?

Do i need to replace the belt because i saw smoke coming out of the clutch exhaust snorkel?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Definitely need to inspect it. Take it off & look it over real good.


----------



## SpectumHD (Oct 14, 2013)

it looks fine, nothing torn, no strings...


----------



## SpectumHD (Oct 14, 2013)

sealed spark plug and coil and it still bogs down/losses power and backfires


----------



## scotts08brute (Feb 20, 2013)

Did you get this fixed im having the same problem mine doesn't even out of water


----------

